# 2021 GMC Work truck



## Snow Business 1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Guys,

I'm looking at ordering a plow truck for this winter. It will be a 2021 GMC 2500HD in the work truck trim. I pretty settled in on it being a long box as I plan to put a transfer tank and tool box in the back. Without the long box I won't have much room to put much else(salt, shovels, etc) in the back. So that leaves me debating on Cab style. Should I go Double Cab or full Crew Cab? I definitely want a back seat but I'm thinking the full crew cab with long box makes for a really long truck. 

This will be a full work truck landscaping and snow. The plowing will be mostly private streets and some parking lots. Any thoughts on the pros and cons going double cab vs full crew cab?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Snow Business 1 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm looking at ordering a plow truck for this winter. It will be a 2021 GMC 2500HD in the work truck trim. I pretty settled in on it being a long box as I plan to put a transfer tank and tool box in the back. Without the long box I won't have much room to put much else(salt, shovels, etc) in the back. So that leaves me debating on Cab style. Should I go Double Cab or full Crew Cab? I definitely want a back seat but I'm thinking the full crew cab with long box makes for a really long truck.
> 
> This will be a full work truck landscaping and snow. The plowing will be mostly private streets and some parking lots. Any thoughts on the pros and cons going double cab vs full crew cab?


I've always liked extended (now double) cab trucks. The back seat is nice for extra clothing, etc and more room for dogs. If you have kids, you might consider a crew cab. Ive heard child seats barely fit in a double cab. 
I couldn't find a comparison of the total dimension difference, but a double cab with 8' box is too long for plowing in a lot of places. The extra length of the crew cab seems like it would be a PITA.
Just my opinion.


----------



## Snow Business 1 (Oct 15, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> I've always liked extended (now double) cab trucks. The back seat is nice for extra clothing, etc and more room for dogs. If you have kids, you might consider a crew cab. Ive heard child seats barely fit in a double cab.
> I couldn't find a comparison of the total dimension difference, but a double cab with 8' box is too long for plowing in a lot of places. The extra length of the crew cab seems like it would be a PITA.
> Just my opinion.


This truck is strictly a work truck and no personal use so the child seat does not effect the decision. I realize the truck will be tight in certain spots but the ability to haul additional crews members is key for us or like you mentioned extra gear.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Snow Business 1 said:


> This truck is strictly a work truck and no personal use so the child seat does not effect the decision. I realize the truck will be tight in certain spots but the ability to haul additional crews members is key for us or like you mentioned extra gear.


I believe there's only about 4-5" of extra leg room and about 4" of extra headroom in a crew vs a double. The average landscape workers are usually on the shorter side.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

If you're ordering a truck, it could be a while. A contractor/friend of mine has 21 new GMs on order since June 1. They are projecting January delivery.

Might be better to do an inventory search, the decision may be what is sitting on a lot.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

GMC Driver said:


> If you're ordering a truck, it could be a while. A contractor/friend of mine has 21 new GMs on order since June 1. They are projecting January delivery.
> 
> Might be better to do an inventory search, the decision may be what is sitting on a lot.


Might get better pricing too. They wanna move vehicles.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Outside of the leg room in the rear seat being more limited in the double, the only difference that I notice is that the crew has 60/40 split in the backseat, the double has only a solid bench. May not matter to you, but pisses me off every now and then.

If you are looking to put additional people in the backseat, I would get a crew IMO


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Cab interior room and wheelbase is the two differences really between the two. The new 2020 crew cabs are huge compared to the 2015-2019, and the double cabs even picked up 3-4 inches of rear room.

Also, the standard box is now 6ft9in, if a crew cab standard box will work for you. I think a crew cab standard or the double cab long box would work the best for driveway work. Crew long will be a biggggg truck.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

10ish"?
Doesn't seem like it would matter much. 


Philbilly2 said:


> View attachment 205630
> 
> View attachment 205629
> 
> ...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> 10ish"?
> Doesn't seem like it would matter much.


Kinda what I thought...

I stopped at the dealer yesterday (they keep a black denali out by the road to attract a sucker they know) to look at a new one after newdude said that the backseats on the 2020 was a lot bigger than my 19 backseat. I did not know that they changed that much.

I would say it had more legroom, but I would not say it was a lot. (Although I don't spend a vast amount of time riding in the backseat of my truck, so I was kinda going by looks more than the feel.)


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> they keep a black denali out by the road to attract a sucker they know)


Did you get them to throw in floor mats? When do you take delivery?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> Did you get them to throw in floor mats? When do you take delivery?


Lol... Momma is getting a new car before I do.


----------



## farmergeorge (Nov 19, 2015)

I've got a 2020 double cab short box and its basically the same length(within an inch i believe) of my 08 crew cab short box
Don't notice the smaller back seat much but definately enjoy the larger bed


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

Do you set up higher in the cab? I read or heard somewhere, the seat is 3” higher in the 2020’s


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

buttaluv said:


> Do you set up higher in the cab? I read or heard somewhere, the seat is 3" higher in the 2020's


My regular cab is higher, more room behind the seats as well, keep losing my lunch cooler back there.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> My regular cab is higher, more room behind the seats as well, keep losing my lunch cooler back there.


Lost sandwiches?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

buttaluv said:


> Do you set up higher in the cab? I read or heard somewhere, the seat is 3" higher in the 2020's


Yes my crew cab sits up higher than my buddy's crew cab 2019...same trim packages


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I been looking around nothing in my area. dealer said not into early April 2021


----------



## Steve.fleetmechanic (Nov 15, 2019)

If your looking at Gm's they have been having brake issues with there 2500 and 3500 pickups, I know a guy that bought 2 of them and the dealership has had them more than he has.


----------



## farmergeorge (Nov 19, 2015)

What are these brake issues??


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mines a 2020 and no brake issues yet,


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Do you even use your brakes ?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

SHAWZER said:


> Do you even use your brakes ?


Exhaust brake.... and the new parking brake comes on automatically if you park on a slope. That takes some getting used to...


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Does the parking brake go off automatically ?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

You have to push the button and step on the brake. Its ok though the truck tells you what to do now. ...


----------



## Steve.fleetmechanic (Nov 15, 2019)

farmergeorge said:


> What are these brake issues??


Both of our trucks the brakes are constantly sqeeling and grabbing, they have replaced them a couple of times but it just starts right back up again.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

How many miles?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Steve.fleetmechanic said:


> Both of our trucks the brakes are constantly sqeeling and grabbing, they have replaced them a couple of times but it just starts right back up again.


What have they tried to fix it?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Only complaint on our has been the squeaky brakes but no grabbing


----------



## farmergeorge (Nov 19, 2015)

Automatic parking brake on a hill had me all sorts of confused first time it happened. Haven't had any brake noise but its something i'll keep in mind. Truck has worked as expected and really notice the difference between the 6.0 and 6.6 gas engines


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

farmergeorge said:


> and really notice the difference between the 6.0 and 6.6 gas engines


can you elaborate?
power? 
fuel consumption?
not slower that maple syrup flowing down a hill in February?

The 6.0's don't make enough power to hurt themselves... which has good points and bad points...


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Myn squeeled pretty bad at the beginning, pretty embarrassing actually, has 5000 kms on it now, couple good jams with 20,000 lbs behind it and they work amazing now and haven't squeeled in weeks, says 97% on front pads



6.6 gas is tits! I can't get over the power, tow 16,000 lbs on the daily and it does great, wicked at plowing too, my first gas job in 14 years and let's just say, I see no need to go back to diesel, best part is, get the gas and then install 6,000lb diesel torsion bars, have the local body shop recertify it and now you can legally run a wideout XL and still have lots of fawr left over

I'm getting exactly the same fuel mileage as my 2017 Cummins towing the same trailer


----------



## farmergeorge (Nov 19, 2015)

Better fuel mileage, old 6.0 avg 17l/100km and the 6.6 is averaging 15l/100km(not towing avgs) Notice the power difference when in cruise control, couple hills the old truck will have to downshift to maintain set speed, then new 6.6 doesn't have to. Haven't done much heavy towing with it yet so don't really know what it does for fuel mileage.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

It should come in around 27-29l/100 heavy towing FYI


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

That’s good to hear about the power and fuel mileage


----------

